# Angeln in/um Nijmegen



## thr34t (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Angel-Freunde, 

ich möchte zum 1. mal nach Nijmegen zum Angeln fahren. Wer kann mir Tipps geben, wo ich am besten angeln kann. Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir sagt, was ich im Navi eingeben soll. 

Wo kann ich dort diesen Vispas kaufen? Ich werde nur einen Tag bleiben. Reicht mir ein kleiner Vispas? 

Danke euch


----------



## Sascha777 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in/um Nijmegen*

Schau dir die Seite visplanner.nl, dort findest du Gewässer, wo du angeln kannst (dunkelblau eingefärbt). Wenn du dadrauf klickst, dann erscheint ein Text mit genaueren Bedingungen und dort erfährst du auch, ob du den großen oder kleinen Vispas brauchst. 

Ich war letztens auf dem Waal-Maas Kanal, der eignet sich gut zum Raubfischangeln. 

Du kannst den Vispas im Internet kaufen den Vorläufigen Vispas ausdrücken und sofort damit angeln.


----------

